# Pro's and Con's to smoking BB ribs vs. Spare ribs



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been smoking baby back ribs lately and making large quantities of sandwiches that I sell to my co-workers (about 20-30 sandwiches). I was looking at the market yesterday and noticed that the spare ribs were much cheaper per pound, and there was much more meat on the spare ribs. 

My question is, since I need to have such a large amount of meat, is there a difference in taste/tenderness/method when smoking spare ribs vs. baby back? I would like to save as much money as possible, but do not want to jeopardize taste or quality in any way. This is my first post and your advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hb99 (Mar 15, 2018)

While some people (my wife) says BBs are meatier than spares, I don't taste any difference.  IMO, the only differences are the bones are longer and you have to do your own trimming (which is still optional) to give them a St. Louis-style cut.

I smoke all the trimmings and use them for snacking on, making a "Pulled Rib" sandwich or chop it up and add to chili.

I don't know anything about the legalities of selling food to co-workers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been a BB man from day one, but recently started getting spare ribs.
They are much cheaper & I am really liking the taste of them. 
Yes there is a lot of trimming to do, cause we like them St. Louis style.
But I have been saving the trimmings for sausage, so it's a win, win!
Al


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the insight! Since I am going to be shredding the meat once it is done and putting them into sandwiches, is it necessary to trim it before I smoke it? I have a 22 in. WSM so I should be able to fit a couple on there untrimmed.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 15, 2018)

My taste preference is that baby backs taste better when compared side by side with my spares.
Now is the taste difference enough for me to be fussy about it, especially in sandwich form?  Nope.

Give yourself a test run of a rack of spares vs babys in sandwich form THEN try them off the bone.
Take notes.
This way you know if their is a real change in sandwich flavor, how much, and how you prefer them off the bone for flavor.

If both come out very good then I don't think your sandwich eaters will know the difference and will just enjoy good sandwiches.  BTW, rib sandwiches are maybe my favorite way to eat them lol :)


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks 

 tallbm
! This helps me out a lot. I think with the flavorful rub I use currently, they will not notice the difference in taste once in sandwich form. Do you think there will be a tenderness issue? The rib meat with the baby's are still tender even after being stored in the fridge overnight. I have to prepare the sandwiches the night before since I smoke the ribs for about 6-7 hours. 

Besides eating them right off the bone, my favorite way to eat ribs is also in a sandwich :)


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 15, 2018)

I've done both over the years, and prefer spare ribs.  They are more of a set and forget type of meat, just about as forgiving as a butt. BBs can be more temperamental, depending on how much loin is left on the bone. 

Personally, I prefer to smoke untrimmed spares.  I've seen untrimmed spares push 10 lbs, though they are usually in the 6-8 lb range, especially during the peak smoking, Summer season. I can just fit two to a grate in my 22.5" WSM for untrimmed, 3 to a grate for SLC when laid flat.   

Last month I picked up two 4 lb racks of SLC spares at $2.28/lb.  The untrimmed spares were $1.68/lb but only weighed about a pound more. I like to see at least a 2-3 pound or more difference between the untrimmed and trimmed. 

The trick to smoking untrimmed spares in the WSM so they are evenly cooked is how you lay out the meat on the grate and where you put the top vent.  Since the top vent on the WSM is offset to one side, I put the meatiest end of the spares under the vent side.  That side of the WSM will be hotter than the opposite side. Last year I started using this knowledge with spare ribs, turkey, briskets, and butts.  It has basically eliminated internal meat temp differences.


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 15, 2018)

noboundaries
 thank you for the tip on smoking them on the WSM! I never knew that the temp was higher below the vent. This will help me with this smoke session, and future sessions! Smoking has become a passion for me, so any advice is always appreciated!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2018)

It's been so long since I've done BabyBacks, because of the high price, that it's hard to remember.

However,
I don't think I remember much difference in taste, but I get a lot more meat for a lot less price from the Spares, plus I found that I get much juicier meat from my Spares when I do the whole thing, instead of trimming them to St Louis Style.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Mar 15, 2018)

I flip flop between both types - they are different but I don't prefer one over the other. BB may cost more per lb, but they have a higher meat to bone/grizzle ratio, so they end up costing about the same. Spares are a bit more forgiving because they have more fat.  But you need to try them and decide for yourself. 

And if you're making sandwiches, have you considered cutting your own country style ribs? That will be much less expensive and, IMO, better.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 15, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> The trick to smoking untrimmed spares in the WSM so they are evenly cooked is how you lay out the meat on the grate and where you put the top vent. Since the top vent on the WSM is offset to one side, I put the meatiest end of the spares under the vent side. That side of the WSM will be hotter than the opposite side. Last year I started using this knowledge with spare ribs, turkey, briskets, and butts. It has basically eliminated internal meat temp differences.


;)
Amen.The same with the kettle,lid vent placement as well as wind direction is key to a good smoke.


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 15, 2018)

bregent said:


> I flip flop between both types - they are different but I don't prefer one over the other. BB may cost more per lb, but they have a higher meat to bone/grizzle ratio, so they end up costing about the same. Spares are a bit more forgiving because they have more fat.  But you need to try them and decide for yourself.
> 
> And if you're making sandwiches, have you considered cutting your own country style ribs? That will be much less expensive and, IMO, better.



I haven't thought about that the country style ribs, I will have to look into that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 15, 2018)

If your looking at it from a cost/profit view, spares are the way to go. A little change in smoking process but you wont sacrifice taste in sandwich form. Why not offer rib tips and get a little more profit out the rack.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 15, 2018)

Spare ribs, fatty cut.
Baby Back ribs, lean cut.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 15, 2018)

I have pretty much been smoking baby backs over the years but I seem to have starting favoring St. Louis cut lately. Both are tasty!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 16, 2018)

Which ever is on sale when I'm buying are my favorite. 

Chris


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 16, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> If your looking at it from a cost/profit view, spares are the way to go. A little change in smoking process but you wont sacrifice taste in sandwich form. Why not offer rib tips and get a little more profit out the rack.



I never thought about that, as I have never attempted to make rib tips. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2018)

To clarify this discussion, you need to know where both are from.  The 'baby back' ribs are from the rib end and center cut chops area, and the spareribs are off the belly below the rib end/center cut sections.  The meat is all the same on both.  The Baby backs are from boning out whole loins whereas the spareribs are removed from the belly.  Country Style comes from the shoulder blade roast, the Rib End roast and the Loin End roast.  You can use the center cut for country style but they are much drier.


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 16, 2018)

I think your co-workers will be just as happy with either one you do. Just don't tell them. See if they notice. They probably won't. Already made up sammies. Heck. Wish some of my co-workers would do that here. I'd buy a couple for my lunches. Good luck.


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 17, 2018)

If you don't mind, what do you charge for a sandwich and do you offer sides- beans or slaw?


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 17, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 357527
> 
> 
> To clarify this discussion, you need to know where both are from.  The 'baby back' ribs are from the rib end and center cut chops area, and the spareribs are off the belly below the rib end/center cut sections.  The meat is all the same on both.  The Baby backs are from boning out whole loins whereas the spareribs are removed from the belly.  Country Style comes from the shoulder blade roast, the Rib End roast and the Loin End roast.  You can use the center cut for country style but they are much drier.



Man this is very helpful, I appreciate you taking the time to show me this!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

Cookin_Grillin_Smokin said:


> Man this is very helpful, I appreciate you taking the time to show me this!!!




Pops is a Handy guy to have around!!
He has a whole bag of tricks like that.
Like.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 17, 2018)

Until I took a close look at Pops post, I was not aware that pigs had two butts. Forward AND aft. :confused:
Is that like a chicken that has 3 breasts? o_O


----------



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Mar 17, 2018)

Got the spares rubbed and ready to smoke in the morning! Thank you to everyone for the advice and knowledge, smoking food is my passion and this will help me continue to improve :)


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh such a beautiful thing on a sunday morn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Until I took a close look at Pops post, I was not aware that pigs had two butts. Forward AND aft. :confused:
> Is that like a chicken that has 3 breasts? o_O




*Casks or barrels called butts, it's the way it was packed and shipped. As stated from the National Pork Board:
*
"In pre-revolutionary New England and into the Revolutionary War, some pork cuts (not those highly valued, or "high on the hog," like loin and ham) were packed into casks or barrels (also known as "butts") for storage and shipment. The way the hog shoulder was cut in the Boston area became known in other regions as "Boston Butt." This name stuck, and today "Boston Butt" is called that almost everywhere in the US,… except in Boston.


Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> *Casks or barrels called butts, it's the way it was packed and shipped. As stated from the National Pork Board:
> *
> "In pre-revolutionary New England and into the Revolutionary War, some pork cuts (not those highly valued, or "high on the hog," like loin and ham) were packed into casks or barrels (also known as "butts") for storage and shipment. The way the hog shoulder was cut in the Boston area became known in other regions as "Boston Butt." This name stuck, and today "Boston Butt" is called that almost everywhere in the US,… except in Boston.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Great explanation of why the fore shoulder would be labeled a butt.

At one point in my Childhood, we had a family move in next door. They were from Boston, and the Dad worked at JPL. (Jet Propulsion Laboratories. NASA stuff)
While two out of their 3 kids were good friends, the parents were, generally, Boston Butts....
The Daughter (eldest of the 3 kids) was well on her way to being Butt as well. Stuck up was a gross understatement.

Ah, the chit you remember from childhood.... LOL!

Boston Butts....


----------

